# Problema con batería CR2032 en Proteus



## serbio (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola!!
Quisiera colocar la batería CR2032 en el Proteus de ARES, pero no lo encuentro. Hay alguna solución posible?
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 23, 2010)

Hay uno llamado CELL pero no tiene modelo para ARES por lo que tienes que crear el modelo...
Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)

un saludo


----------



## Vick (Sep 24, 2010)

Como CR2032 no la vas a encontrar , esa es una batería de 3V simplemente coloca una batería o fuente de 3V y listo...


----------



## serbio (Sep 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios!! Voy a hacer el componente y les comento.
Saludos!!


----------



## eneas1119 (Jun 24, 2014)

serbio dijo:


> Hola!!
> Quisiera colocar la batería CR2032 en el Proteus de ARES, pero no lo encuentro. Hay alguna solución posible?
> Desde ya muchas gracias.
> Saludos



Aquí una librería de proteus que contiene una batería hecha por mí.


----------



## willyfv (Jul 28, 2014)

pasate por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-proteus-1933/index16.html


----------

